# DEO Infantry 2010



## Polski (22 Mar 2010)

If anyone has heard anything in regards to the new SIP for 2010, would appreciate a PM!

I don't want to call my career counselor to often,  and would love to find out some new information on this if its available.


----------



## The_Unabooboo (23 Mar 2010)

I was at my recruiter today to do the CFAT and he said that all the combat arms are open at this time.


----------



## MaDB0Y_021 (23 Mar 2010)

What's a DEO?


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Mar 2010)

Direct Entry Officer

Search here.


----------



## MaDB0Y_021 (23 Mar 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Direct Entry Officer
> 
> Search here.



Haha! Thanks for the answer and the link.


----------



## CFR FCS (24 Mar 2010)

The SIP for DEO is NOT available yet. The  statement that combat arms are ALL open was incorrect as only some NCM ones are open at this time.


----------



## Polski (24 Mar 2010)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> The SIP for DEO is NOT available yet. The  statement that combat arms are ALL open was incorrect as only some NCM ones are open at this time.



Thank you very much.  No news is good news, in this case!


----------



## Polski (8 Apr 2010)

Talked to my career counselor today to keep my file updated, he said my file says to call and offer DEO Infantry position.  Should be getting a call after all the logistics of it are figured out


----------



## Latrine2 (9 Apr 2010)

Hey Polski, if you hear anything could you let me know, and I'll do the same? I'm aiming for Infantry Officer. How about you?


----------



## aesop081 (9 Apr 2010)

Latrine2 said:
			
		

> I'm aiming for Infantry Officer. How about you?



Since this is the "DEO Infantry 2010" thread, Polski must be applying for pilot.


----------



## Polski (9 Apr 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Since this is the "DEO Infantry 2010" thread, Polski must be applying for pilot.



Hahahahaha...On a more serious note, Latrine,  I called my recruiter yesterday to check and see if DEO Infantry opened up. 
To his surprise, it did open and they are in the process of filling spots.   He checked my file and told me that it said that I would be getting a call to receive an offer. 

To my knowledge and this is only coming from what I heard,  The Officer SIP is now available....to my own experiences, if your testing is not complete as of yet, be prepared to wait a while .  From date of application to being put on a BMOQ, I will have been waiting for over a year.


----------



## Latrine2 (9 Apr 2010)

Cheers Polski! That's good news. I've called a recruiting center and have requested to switch my designated career choice over to DE Infantry Officer and hope it isn't closed yet.


----------



## Nakes (9 Apr 2010)

Was at CFRC Hamilton today, the recruiter told me "off the record", that Infantry is still overburdened, and will probably still be closed until April of next year.


----------



## dapaterson (9 Apr 2010)

There are two different occupations here:


Infantry - for Infantry officers; and

Infantryman - for  Infantry NCMs.


Infantryman is the occupation that is overborne.  Not Infantry.


----------



## Polski (9 Apr 2010)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> There are two different occupations here:
> 
> 
> Infantry - for Infantry officers; and
> ...



I also noticed the confusion, but the title says it all


----------



## Latrine2 (9 Apr 2010)

The Forces don't use the term "Infantry" for just NCM Soldiers. The website illustrates this with the title of various careers:

Infantry Soldier
Infantry Officer

Armoured Soldier
Armoured Officer

Artillery Soldier
Artillery Officer


----------



## dapaterson (10 Apr 2010)

Latrine2 said:
			
		

> The Forces don't use the term "Infantry" for just NCM Soldiers. The website illustrates this with the title of various careers:
> 
> Infantry Soldier
> Infantry Officer
> ...



The Forces do not use "Infantry" for the NCM occupation engaged in closing with and destroying the enemy.  The proper name used to describe that occupation is "Infantryman".  Similarly, the term "Infantry" is the name of the officer occupation who close with and destroy the enemy.

The recriiting website uses simplified terms.  But every occupation has a proper name to describe it, so at a glance you know whether it's discussing an officer or NCM - Crewman vs Armoured; Combat Engineer vs Engineer...

Infantry is not Infantryman when discussing an occupation.


But thank you for attempting to correct me.  It's only been two decades; what could I possibly know?


----------



## Murch (17 Apr 2010)

Hey guys -- first off I realize this is DEO Infantry 2010, and NOT ROTP Infantry 2010. Since you guys are talking about the SIP for Infantry, has anyone heard anything about numbers, etc. at this point? I am trying to get in under ROTP, and I'm operating under the assumption that if a trade is open under DEO, it is still open with ROTP as well (this is an assumption, so please correct me if I am wrong). I have not heard anything concrete about Infantry and Armoured for ROTP, and these are my two choices. I was caught up in a medical issue which has been OK'ed at this point and did not make the first round of selection. I am merit listed for the second round, and still in the dark as to whether or not my trades are still doing intake. Cheers guys, and best of luck to you DEO applicants.


----------

